
Fexl: The one programming language that's close to being flawless - ColinWright
https://fexl.com/flawless
======
satanspastaroll
...-in the creators opinion, for the tasks that it solves for them

~~~
gnode
I think it's difficult to read "the one programming language that's close to
being flawless", without interpreting it as being someone's opinion.

Reading the article though, I'd say a good objective argument is made that
Fexl is "flawless", insofar as it being the "thinnest possible functional
programming layer on top of C." Whether that's useful or good is another
matter.

~~~
karmakaze
These being equivalent:

    
    
      (a (b (c (d (e (f x))))))
      (a; b; c; d; e; f x)
    

Is not required so isn't the thinnest possible layer.

Whether it's preferable to a homoiconic s-expr is subjective.

------
ebg13
It's hard to take seriously the style opinions of someone who indents curly
braces that way.

